# What is the hourly rate for tech service calls?



## ptnjust007 (Dec 21, 2011)

How much is the going rate for a service call to have a tech come out to investigate a non working furnace please?

Thanks


----------



## Doc Holliday (Jul 10, 2011)

Depends. During regular business hours it can be $69.99-$129.99 dependant on which company you call (around this area, at least) to show up and figure the problem out which usually takes maybe half an hour to an hour max. Nights and weekends can be double that charge.


----------



## ptnjust007 (Dec 21, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Depends. During regular business hours it can be $69.99-$129.99 dependant on which company you call (around this area, at least) to show up and figure the problem out which usually takes maybe half an hour to an hour max. Nights and weekends can be double that charge.


Got it.
Thank you very much!


----------

